# Birth of a fin and feather boat! (new pics added 7/15!!!)



## DerekJ (Mar 4, 2010)

I have been looking for a boat to fish and hunt out of for a year or so. I knew what I wanted, just had to be patient until the right deal came along. I had a buddy tell me his friend had an 18' semi-v for sale. Talked to him a couple times about the boat, and was a little nervous about it. He talked like the boat was in decent shape, but the trailer was trashed. So I took the hour drive to see it, and it was in ALOT better shape than I thought. Trailer just needed new lights and wiring, and a few minor things to add. Was in very solid shape. The boat is in very good shape. I started figuring out what I wanted to do with it before I even paid him. Came home with boat and trailer for $1200.

day I brought her home:






Pic of the decks that I instantly removed:





Here it is stripped to bare boat:


----------



## Brine (Mar 4, 2010)

Woo Hoo!!!!!!

That looks like a great rig to start with.


----------



## DerekJ (Mar 4, 2010)

I am putting a side console on it, so I decided to cut the middle seat out and put compartments on the sides. 

middle seat out:





Framing for the side storage and floor braces:





The boat had no spring when I cut the seat out. I used angle braces to attach the runners on the floor, and will use the same on the horizontal braces to strengthen it and make it more ridged. Thats as far as I have made it so far. Gonna do more work tomorrow evening. Stay tuned and any feedback/ideas are appreciated!!


----------



## Mojo (Mar 4, 2010)

That's a really nice boat. Lots of realestate to work with... Have Fun!


----------



## Brine (Mar 4, 2010)

I would have thought the framing you put in would interfere with the side console???


----------



## wolfmjc (Mar 4, 2010)

nice boat cant wait to see how it turns out...


----------



## Doug (Mar 4, 2010)

=D> Congrats on the purchase. Can't wait to see the mod's.


----------



## DerekJ (Mar 5, 2010)

Brine said:


> I would have thought the framing you put in would interfere with the side console???




I am putting in a smaller console that will go through the frame. I plan on using the aluminum seat I cut out to make the console. Probably wont put the console in it till next year, so I am putting storage all the way around for now. It will be easy to cut out where the console will go when it comes time to attach it.


----------



## Jwengerd (Mar 6, 2010)

better hurry up with that boat I need a boat to fish out of this summer :mrgreen:


----------



## DerekJ (Mar 6, 2010)

Dont worry buddy.......hopefully we will be fishing out of it in a few weeks. Thanks to Russ010 I might have found an alternative to putting carpet down on the decks. Might go with the hydroturf 2nds. Really like the looks of it, plus it would allow me to clean up easier after waterfowl hunts.


----------



## DerekJ (Mar 11, 2010)

found a few more pics of the boat before. First is of the seat near the stern. They had two 3/4 plywood sandwiched together making a really heavy seat. That and the PO used about 1,993 screws to put it all down (didnt want it to blow away!)






Next is the bunk guide missing on the passenger side of trailer. I am making a new one to replace it. You can also notice how badly bent the trailer light brackets were bent. slowly bent them back to where they belonged.






transom shot:






Shot of the deck on the bow. Wasnt too bad, but I wanted to have a seat mounted on it and the trolling motor, so it all had to be replaced.






The old floor - No supports were under it, so it was cracked in a few places.






Last shot is of my little helper. She doesnt ever do any actual work, but she does keep me company.


----------



## DerekJ (Mar 11, 2010)

One questions for everyone. Where should I measure from on the transom to figure out my shaft length on the motor? Should I go at the center where the short tunnel hull is or come off the sides where it is the true height? Probably a dumb question, but I'm not sure where I should measure at. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Brine (Mar 11, 2010)

From where ever the motor will be mounted.


----------



## DerekJ (Mar 17, 2010)

Got some more work done on the boat today. I got the floor put in the side compartment and the main floor cut. I also got the tubes glued in the rod locker. Hopefully I will get to work on it more tomorrow. I also found the carpet that will go in the boat. Got a really good deal for it also. Got enough to put inside the compartments and rod locker. I will update tomorrow if I get to work on it!


----------



## DerekJ (Mar 31, 2010)

More updates! I have got a lot of work done on the front and rear decks. The front deck is complete, and the rear deck is almost complete. I have the lids all cut for the compartments, and will start putting water sealer on tomorrow. Any comments good or bad are welcomed! 

Side shot of storage, rod locker and front deck





Front deck with lids





Storage with lids in place.





Rear deck before cutting out lid.





Rear deck with lid cut out for fuel and battery access.





Rod locker that is almost done. Need to finish the lid


----------



## Lawdog (Apr 1, 2010)

That's coming along nicely. If you had to guess, about how much do you figure the additional weight is with the wood and supports?


----------



## DerekJ (Apr 1, 2010)

I would say I have added about 150-200 pounds. I trimmed down what was originally in the boat, so it probably only has about 50 extra pounds in it compared to what was in it when I bought it. Water sealing and carpet is next!!!


----------



## DerekJ (Apr 7, 2010)

Got all the carpet glued on the decks and compartments. I also cut the compartment out where the console will go. I originally was going to put a tiller on it this year, and then upgrade to a remote steer next year, but the tiller didnt pan out so I am going to get the steering cables for my 63' Johnson 40hp and use it. Got the starter installed and it turns over great. Now I have to replace the water pump and impeller and get it in a tank to test run. Here are pics of the carpet. Seats and lid handles are next on the to-do list!!


----------



## jasper60103 (Apr 7, 2010)

Looking really sharp.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Jwengerd (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking good =D>


----------



## Froggy (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice Job!!!


----------



## DerekJ (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, the boat is pretty much complete. I am going to paint it next year after this waterfowl season ends. It will have a Max-4 camo pattern stenciled onto it. The motor is a 1988 evinrude 40hp. I got it at a steal of a price! The paint was extremely faded on the cowling, but the motor has less than 70 hours on it. I painted it and made my own decals for now. I am having some made that are slightly bigger and have a better outline to them. I also made the steering console. Already have some issues with it, so I am going to strip it and coat with resin after the season also. Here are some new pics.....thanks for looking!!


----------



## altimas (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow that looks great! Love that flat paint on that motor!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 15, 2010)

looks awesome!


----------



## MWAK87 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow!! That looks really good!


----------



## clumzy_31 (Jul 15, 2010)

Great lookin boat. Like how you did the deack.


----------

